# 1st time shooting @ night



## bradley57 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## bradley57 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not bad.

I don't think shooting at night is really considered an 'alternative technique' though.


----------



## bradley57 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Josh, but this was the only format I've seen for film shooters to post shots.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2010)

Any of the regular gallery sections are fine.

What film was it, BTW?


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

nice first attempt.  I think they could be a bit sharper, try mirror lock up the next time, as I am assuming these where on a tripod to start with?


----------



## bradley57 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Josh, the film was Fuji Print 400H


----------



## bradley57 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Ann for the look, I'll have to try the mirror lock up sometime down the road. Do you really think there will be a noticeable difference when I'm already shooting 30 sec. shots? Can you give me an example of where the shot is not crisp, Thanks much


----------



## mwee07 (May 19, 2011)

Ha, I just did a night shoot in that same spot last Thursday night, I did a panorama though..


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow those are really gorgeous!


----------



## Sage97 (Apr 2, 2012)

babechik232 said:


> Wow those are really gorgeous!



I agree. I am such a newbie that if I can take pics like that, I'd think I was a pro!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice job for film.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 4, 2012)

mwee07 said:


> Ha, I just did a night shoot in that same spot last Thursday night, I did a panorama though..



Thats a great spot. Most of my peeps in PTL have hit this at least once.


----------



## morganza (May 29, 2012)

Really good job you've done, in my opinion the photos look beautiful.


----------

